# How are Select bonus point



## GoldenSpike (Mar 28, 2009)

Lurking in here for a few weeks and signed up.

I have Select status for the first time which gives me a 25% bonus on travel.

With the spring bonus offer how would that be computed?

Here is how I am taking advantage of this for miles:

< Trips 1-4 for double miles >

I just did a VAN-PDX (20 mi. r/t) = 400.

Next week TUK-SEA (22 mi. r/t) = 400.

< Trip 3 for triple miles >

End of April TAC-SEA-MSP (1828 mi. o/w) = 5484.

< Trip 4 for quad miles on May 9 - Train Day >

MSP-SEA-TAC (1828 mi.) = 7312.

Does this result in 25% bonus on the above 13596 bonus miles for another 6798, or would it

be on the base miles 100 + 100 + 1826 + 1826 = 3852 for another 1926?

Is the 'rail miles' for Select Plus status computed from base miles, or from base + bonus?


----------



## AlanB (Mar 28, 2009)

The 25% bonus is only on the base railpoints, not the Spring Promo bonus points. So you would only get another 1926, assuming that your math on that part is correct, I didn't double check it.

And only base points count towards Select Plus status, bonus points in general do not count. Once a year in the late fall, sometimes AGR makes an exception for certain people where they will count bonus points from a double point promo that typically always run in the fall. But that is by invitation only and not everyone gets that email.


----------



## AG1 (Mar 29, 2009)

GoldenSpike,

Points are based on the dollar value of a trip not on miles travelled. For example; if a 1000 mile trip costs $100 you earn 200 rail points towards status. Select status (25%)adds 50 bonus(non-rail) points and a quadruple bonus on May 9 would add 600 (non-rail) points.

Read Terms and Conditions


----------



## GoldenSpike (Mar 29, 2009)

RRRick said:


> GoldenSpike,Points are based on the dollar value of a trip not on miles travelled. For example; if a 1000 mile trip costs $100 you earn 200 rail points towards status. Select status (25%)adds 50 bonus(non-rail) points and a quadruple bonus on May 9 would add 600 (non-rail) points.
> 
> Read Terms and Conditions



RRRick,

Thanks for the heads up. I've got it sorted out now. A part of me was in the 'distance' mode for flight rewards....now all I have to do is get used to the posting formats in here.


----------

